# CyLence I said !



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is CyLence a one time dose ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I usually only have to use it once, but sometimes I need to follow up in 10-14 days.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No problem. I also recently just used the ivermectin pour on, same dose as the cylence, only had to use it once too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What is your dosing on the CyLence ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

1cc per 22lbs


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh poop , I think i was under dosing…:sigh:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I do 1cc per 25 pounds once a month. We have a LOT of heebie jeebies here. And I did notice that if I skip a month the flies bother the goats a lot more.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, if you do every 28 days or so on each goat nothing will get on them.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Following


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Yep, if you do every 28 days or so on each goat nothing will get on them.


Thanks for that tip Jill  Is it safe for my 8 week olds ? 
Olive , my new momma doesn't show signs of needing any but is it safe for nursing does ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Safe for pregnant does, nursing does, bucks and kids


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

But what about drinking the milk? Seems it would absorb into their whole body....guess any of that stuff does though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Safe for pregnant does, nursing does, bucks and kids


Thanks Lacie


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder if 28 days is a magic number? I'd never remember to do that at 28 days which is why I just do it once a month.....

Laura, I think once a month would be fine like how I do it haha and I use it on kids, pregnant and milking does.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad I found this thread. I just bought some and haven't used it yet and was wondering about dosage and young kids and all. So thanks to you ladies I have the answers so I can go to work. lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

CyLence is good stuff, we used to use it, but you can't under dose it. 
Everyone has different experiences with products, but I have to say, you really have to keep with the CyLence in order to keep away lice. We just couldn't seem to get rid of it completely. So IMO always double check your goats once a week closely to make sure it's working if you are dealing with lice.

We stopped using CyLence because it doesn't treat mites. We had an issue with mites in Feb 14' on our babies, and switched to Ivermectin Pour On. Since starting the Ivermectin we have never seen a louse. The only time we've had an issue again, this past winter was just ear mites on young kids who weren't being treated yet. I typically treat every month to help prevent. I am way behind on the adult does though, so I've been meaning to get them dosed. 

Permethrin based sprays during the summer are good too, and inexpensive. I'm starting to spray our young goats with it, just a light spray once a day or so to help keep the bugs from bothering them. We have a few young does who've been scratching their bellies really bad, and really thinking it's gnats as I seen a lot of them in the grass yesterday. 
Permethrin will also kill lice. They make a ready mix permethrin spray for goats & sheep at TSC.


----------

